# shoot thru hull transducer versus thru hull



## Play'N Hooky Too (Sep 29, 2007)

Trying to decide if it would be better to install a thru hull transducer or if a shoot-thru-hull would work. I currently have a skimmer type but I have not been able to arrive at a installation location that doesn't result in me loosing signal at speeds over about 5 knots.With the location ofthe strakes, trim tabs and outboard I'm pretty much out of options on the transom. The main thing that concerns me about the shoot-thru-hull configuration is the composition of the hull. The boat is a '98 wellcraft 23' WA. I would like to know if the hull is constructed of solid fiberglass or if there is other material sandwiched in between that would rule out using a shoot-thru-hull transducer. Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## The Maintenance Shoppe (Nov 5, 2007)

As you say shoot through hull,the proper term is "in hull". A transducer that you have to drill a hole in the hull for it to be mounted is a "through hull transducer".

Through hull transducers are much better than in hulls.... The trick is to find a good location on both the inside and outside of the hull. without interfering with the trailer.

We are very familiar with installing these, and structural integrity has never been a problem.


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

If money or an extreme desire to notdrill a hole in your boatis not an issue, the thru-hull transducer is certainly the better option... you know its reading accurately and with less interference, all the time.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

> I would like to know if the hull is constructed of solid fiberglass




Yes that hull is solid glass. [no core material.



The Airmar B-60 is leading the pack in thru hull installs. This is a 600 watt X-ducer. There is another out now that is a 1000 watt X-ducer.



I can install any of those for you at a reasonable price. I've done many of them. They paint a perfect pix from standing still to WFO.


----------



## Quicdraw (Oct 3, 2007)

we put a 1000 watt airmar thru hull and it worked great as long as we were in water less than 3000 ft (out at the rigs) it lost the bottom in water deeper than that


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

There are a bunch of different Airmar 1000watt units out there now. I have a B-260 flush mounted in my boat.



There is the Airmar SS270 which is a new unit this year. It's the same size as the B-260, but has a wider cone angle.



Then there is the Airmar B-164 1K watt tilted element X-ducer.



Note that there are more, but these are all thru hull X-ducers.


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too (Sep 29, 2007)

Thank you for the advice gentlemen.

I think for the moment I am going to try Billybob's suggestion to see if I can getacceptable results before I put any holes in the boat. 

Just out of curiosity though, do any of those Airmar tranducers work with Lowrance units? The one I currently have is a LMS-337C. Kind of on the "economy" end of the spectrum I know, but I was just wondering.


----------



## The Maintenance Shoppe (Nov 5, 2007)

* Yes, Airmar makes 90% of the transducers used by fish finder manufacturers. Fact glass matt and resins do distort the picture. Fact if you don't like the bottom picture quality, you will be buying another transducer. There simply is no comparison to the picture quality. If there was no difference in quality I wouldn't be selling thru hull transducers because in hull transducers are easier to install. 



The best fishing spots you will ever have are not public spots that everyone fishes. Your best fishing spots will be found while running over them at 30+ knots on your way to another fishing destination. The best fishing spots you will find will Not be huge wrecks that are easy to find, they will be small 5-7' reliefs.



Your boat hull rides on a foamy sea of air bubbles and turbulence that severely affects your fishfinder picture at hi speed. Thru hull transducers that are mounted in high speed fairing blocks that set your transducer in the water a few inches below the hull offer astonishing quality.



I am not trying to insult anyone, I'm just trying to get the point across for more productive fishing.*


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

What Billybob suggested can be accomplished with just putting the X-ducer in a plastic bag of water and laying it in the bilge.



You will get temp, but you will be reading the temp of the water in the bag and not seawater temp. IE: It's useless.



You want to read seawater temp. 



While TMS mentioned the fairing blocks and turbulence under the hull. A lot of hull's are different. A Carolina Skiff with it's flat bottom is hard to get away from air bubbles and turbulence as one example. Strakes and hull protrusions like seawater pickups are other offenders.



The Airmar tilted element X-ducers have a extremely good performance record and is the #1 replacement X-ducer that my supplier sells.














http://www.byownerelectronics.com/store/home.php


----------

